# Fair price for 85mm F1.2 Mark I



## Mendolera (Jan 16, 2012)

All,

Gentleman had mark i version of the lens listed locally on craigslist. Been very interested in a UW and this lens for awhile now waiting for right deal to come along. Its listed for $1350 probably a decent price but whats a fair offer assuming excellent condition? I dont want to insult him with a low offer but Ive seen mark II's go for $1500 locally..

Thanks


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 16, 2012)

I think that's a fair price...I hunted for the 85L II for months and they kept slipping through my fingers, I think I ended up paying $1800 for it (but in outstanding condition with box and everything). All of the ones I found were $1800-$1900, and the cheapest I've seen one was $1600 (after I had found one of course). But $1500 is definitely a great deal and you probably won't find one that cheap very often. 

I would say $1350 for the 85L I is a pretty fair deal, I don't know if I'd call it "great," but definitely not bad. I'm sure he'll take $1300 if it's listed for $1350, but if you could talk him down more, even better. 

I think I've read some reviews that suggested the IQ was better on the V1, they are definitely similar and both beautiful. The 85L II is the sharpest lens I own, even more sharp than the 135L.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2012)

The original version (aka MkI) is optically similar to the MkII, the 'improvements' were a slight reduction in flare, circular aperture blades (better bokeh), and faster AF speed (faster is quite a relative term in this context, as the MkII is anything but 'fast').

I see the MkI listed for $1350-1375 on FM, although you never know the actual selling price. I usually pay less for items I buy on CL than the going rate on FM. I'd be tempted to offer $1200-1250...



Axilrod said:


> All of the ones I found were $1800-$1900



Timing is everything. I paid $1870 for a new one from B&H in June, 2010.



Axilrod said:


> The 85L II is the sharpest lens I own, even more sharp than the 135L.



It shouldn't be... Do you have both of them AF microadjusted for your camera?


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The original version (aka MkI) is optically similar to the MkII, the 'improvements' were a slight reduction in flare, circular aperture blades (better bokeh), and faster AF speed (faster is quite a relative term in this context, as the MkII is anything but 'fast').
> 
> I see the MkI listed for $1350-1375 on FM, although you never know the actual selling price. I usually pay less for items I buy on CL than the going rate on FM. I'd be tempted to offer $1200-1250...
> 
> ...



No I don't, I use them for video mostly so I'm using MF 90% of the time. I'd like to set up the micro adjustment but it seems time consuming and somewhat complicated. 

I think I made it sound like the 85 was significantly sharper than the 135L, they are very close but my 85 is ridiculous for some reason. The 85L II's I rented before I owned it were sharp, but not as sharp as the one I ended up buying. I don't know if it's a freak or something, but it's ridiculous. 
My 135L is damn sharp too though, but the 85 seems slightly sharper. This isn't based on any credible tests or anything, just from what I've seen in the video I've shot.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jan 16, 2012)

> No I don't, I use them for video mostly so I'm using MF 90% of the time. I'd like to set up the micro adjustment but it seems time consuming and somewhat complicated.



You can give this program a try:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,2477.msg60057/topicseen.html#new
http://www.reikan.co.uk/focal/index.html

I am still in the process of reworking my adjustments but so far is seems spot on with my findings. And all it takes is a press of a button basically.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 17, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> > No I don't, I use them for video mostly so I'm using MF 90% of the time. I'd like to set up the micro adjustment but it seems time consuming and somewhat complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## willrobb (Jan 17, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I see the MkI listed for $1350-1375 on FM, although you never know the actual selling price. I usually pay less for items I buy on CL than the going rate on FM. I'd be tempted to offer $1200-1250...



Sounds like the best plan. Go in with a reasonably low offer and see if they come back with a counter offer and see what happens.

When I got my 70-200mm f2.8L via a seller on Craigslist (whom I met face-to-face with) he was asking 120'000 yen and it had been barely used, but was about 2 years old. I went in with a way low offer of 75'000 yen and he took it straight away as he just wanted to get rid of it (I had thought I would have went higher) so I got lucky. ;D

Other times I went in with lower offers and lost out... ???


----------

